# dirtpark in lauf



## jesus666 (29. Juli 2006)

ich wohne in lauf und wollte nun einmal wissen ob es einen dirtpark in lauf gibt. wenn jemand etwas dazu sagen kann wäre super


----------



## Beerchen (29. Juli 2006)

jesus666 schrieb:
			
		

> ich wohne in lauf und wollte nun einmal wissen ob es einen dirtpark in lauf gibt. wenn jemand etwas dazu sagen kann wäre super


guckst Du hier ... "Auch in der Laufer Ecke kann man gut biken!!" ... Beitrag #8 und Beitrag #13

hoffe das beantwortet Deine Frage  


Gruß 
Martin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

